# black lab



## gooseslayer34 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a 23 week old black lab and I am training him to become a waterfowl hunting dog. I live in the city so I have to do a lot of training on the lesh. So he heels and comes to me when called with his long line on with a dummy but then once we go out to the country and train it is a totally different story. He won't come when he is called when he is off the lesh. What can I do to make him do the things he does on lesh and do it off lesh?

Thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Longer leash or long rope. Then get yourself a good training program DVD and an e-collar.


----------

